# Tranfert ftp via terminal



## pierrest (16 Avril 2004)

Je suis tout nouveau dans l'utilisation du terminal et je n'arrive pas a transferer un dossier sur un ftp, par exemple quand je fait:
mget nom_du_dossier
ce message apparait:
mget nom_du_dossier/.DS_Store [anpqy?]?

si je repond anpqy

j'ai ça ftp: local: nom_du_dossier/.DS_Store: No such file or directory

puis la liste des fichier du dossier avec le même message

Merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## la tortue (16 Avril 2004)

pierrest a dit:
			
		

> mget nom_du_dossier/.DS_Store [anpqy?]?
> si je repond anpqy
> 
> j'ai ça ftp: local: nom_du_dossier/.DS_Store: No such file or directory


quand tu fait "mget" ftp te demande si tu veux télécharger le fichier en question (ici .DS_Store). Tu as 6 réponses possibles (j'ai la flemme de traduire)<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>When prompting is on, the following commands are available at
                 a prompt:

                       a   Answer `yes' to the current file, and automatically
                           answer `yes' to any remaining files for the current
                           command.

                       n   Answer `no', and do not transfer the file.

                       p   Answer `yes' to the current file, and turn off
                           prompt mode (as is ``prompt off'' had been given).

                       q   Terminate the current operation.

                       y   Answer `yes', and transfer the file.

                       ?   Display a help message.

                 Any other reponse will answer `yes' to the current file.
</pre><hr /> (extrait du manuel 'man ftp')



			
				pierrest a dit:
			
		

> j'ai ça ftp: local: nom_du_dossier/.DS_Store: No such file or directory


Attention, avant de télécharger un dossier vérifie qu'un dossier avec le même nom existe en local dans le répertoire courant...


----------



## pierrest (16 Avril 2004)

Merci, 

Ca roule pas besoin de traduction. meme si après coupça parait évident..
j'avais bien essayé le y mais je n'avais pas de dossier en local..


----------

